# Touren um Weissenburg



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin beruflich öfters in Weissenburg und will unbedingt meine Bike mal mitnehmen, da es ja doch recht gut in der Umgebung aussschaut. Ich habe nur keinen Bock planlos und ohne Ziel durch die Gegend zu eiern. Deshalb!!
Könnt ihr mir Tourenvorschläge geben oder mich einfach mal mitnehmen? Verhalte mich auch ruhig und werde niemanden sexuell belästigen!!!! Hä HÄ!
Wenn ich in WUG bin wäre ein Start ab ca. 16:00 Uhr möglich (Montag-Freitag)
Könnte mich auch mit einer Tour in der fränkischen revanchieren!!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## biker-wug (13. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich wohne in Weißenburg, um Weißenburg rum, gibt es nciht allzuviel schöne Touren, aber die Treuchtlingen Pappenheimer Ecke ist relativ interessant!

Wann bist das nächste Mal in WUG, ich arbeite nämlich Schicht, daher weiß ich nie genau wann ich kann!!

Nächste Woche hätte ich Frühschicht, die Woche drauf Urlaub, da könnte was gehen, allerdings kann ich nie Dienstags!!

Rühr Dich mal!!

Wo in WUG wohnst Du denn dann immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2005)

Hi Biker-Wug,
Ich wohne nicht in Weissenburg sondern in Forchheim.
Ich arbeite bei Leoni in Nürnberg in der Hauptverwaltung und bin so ca 2 mal pro Woche an unterschiedlichen Tagen in Wug und fahre dann Abends wieder Heim. Wir könnten also jederzeit etwas ausmachen, da ich es mir selbst einteilen kann wann ich nach Wug fahre! Nächste Woche könnte ich am Donnerstag oder Freitag. Schlag einfach mal einen Termin vor!!

Gruß
Bernd


----------

